# Windows 8 question



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

My 30 day free Norton anti-virus program ran out on my new laptop. I downloaded another brand that I use on my desktop, but I can't find any way to install it.

When I click on "downloads" it shows up. What am I supposed to do next? There is no shortcut on the desktop tile showing it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Click on the folder that is in Downloads. Once open then there should be a icon (Folder) saying Installer or install


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you, but I am not able to find which folder. I have clicked on all of them.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Re-download it and see what folder it gets saved into, or better yet, download it to your desktop.

I create a file where I know where it is at and call it 'Downloads' and then download everything to it.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Pat-wcWI said:


> When I click on "downloads" it shows up. What am I supposed to do next?


Double left click on it so it runs. Or, alternatively, right click on it and select open or run.

or, again alternatively, use the windows key to get to your desktop and then press the windows key and hold down and press the r key and type in downloads...navigate to the package you downloaded and double left click to run it or right click on it and select run.

Another alternative is to run it directly from the download manager by right clicking on it and selecting run.

Basically...just like in most other windows versions.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

OK, I got it. Thank you!


----------

